# Looking for RETAILERS for BORNEOWILD and MOSURA



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello and good day everyone.

I am the Canadian MOSURA distributor and wholesaler, T&L Aquatic Imports
www.tlaquaticimports.com

I also am importing BorneoWild's plant and shrimp line.

I am looking for retailers whom are interested in carrying and retailing the MOSURA SHRIMP PRODUCT LINE and also BORNEOWILD PLANT and SHRIMP LINE from anywhere in Canada.

For those who are interested and the terms to be able to purchase from me please either pm me or email me through my website.

Thank you and have a great day.

Long live the shrimp!


----------

